# Owner Time available on SeaDancer...



## TTSailor (May 3, 2006)

Hello All!

EDITED BY CAMARADERIE Sorry Mitch...that's a commercial advertisement as your first post here. Take an ad out if you want to advertise.


----------



## TTSailor (May 3, 2006)

that's fine, I just can't figure out where on this site to do such a thing. Most other (all!) forum sites I subscribe do have such areas - is there one on SailNet?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Seadancer...classified ads can be accessed in the left hand menu. Suggest listing in this category:
http://www.sailnet.com/classifieds/showcat.php?cat=43


----------

